# USB not recognized (power error?) but works using SystemResc

## cruzki123

Hi guys,

I have a very strange error related to the USB. I am installing Gentoo in a machine and I am getting this error all of the time:

```
usb 3-1: device descriptor read/64, error -110
```

Anything attached to the usb works and even worse, if I attach something to the USB3 port the system HANGS. The funny thing is that booting with a SystemRescue CD  pen drive USB works like a charm (!) Google said tha error 110 is power loss but I have remove the battery and have test in all the usb ports without luck. I have also test with every combination of usb drivers to factor that out without luck. Moreover, I have also disable the camera and eSATA from the BIOS. Not suere what more I can test. 

Any idea of what is happening? 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Naib

Does the sysrescuecd use a usb3 driver?

If it does try using the same kernel version as the sysrescue

----------

## kernelOfTruth

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13653692/device-descriptor-read-64-error-110

How's the PSU ?

are all cables properly connected to the Motherboard ?

if it's a front bay - the cable is connected correctly ?

----------

## Ant P.

I had the same problem a few days ago - USB keyboard in a USB3 port worked fine in BIOS and sysresccd with 3.18 kernel, but not in gentoo with 4.1.11. Swapping it for another keyboard worked too.

So much for it being a "Universal" bus...

----------

## cruzki123

 *Naib wrote:*   

> Does the sysrescuecd use a usb3 driver?
> 
> If it does try using the same kernel version as the sysrescue

 

Thanks for the answer.

No, I have use a USB key attached to a USB2 port.

Do you know if there are any documentation on how to extract the kernel configuration from the SysRescueCD? Another possibility is to extract/install the same kernel. Thanks in advance.

----------

## cruzki123

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13653692/device-descriptor-read-64-error-110
> 
> How's the PSU ?
> 
> are all cables properly connected to the Motherboard ?
> ...

 

Thanks for the answer. 

It is a laptop. As I have said, USB ports works perfectly if I boot from a USB key with SystemRescue CD, so I think that it is a kernel configuration problem, not a hardware problem.

----------

## krinn

I have fail here, let's see if i could fail twice  :Smile: 

----------

## cruzki123

 *krinn wrote:*   

> I have fail here, let's see if i could fail twice 

 

Thanks for the answer but I do not think that this is the problem. Booting from a pen drive with SystemRescue CD the usb ports works perfectly. I am almost 99.9999% sure that this is a kernel configuration problem.

----------

## krinn

 *cruzki123 wrote:*   

> I am almost 99.9999% sure that this is a kernel configuration problem.

 

LOL so i had fail twice  :Very Happy: 

The link i gave you will show i have suggest a link to the user to fix its issue.

That suggested link is to a thread where user had trouble with usb, and troubles were fix by adding missing option in its kernel.

Isn't what you were asking, possible solve to missing kernel option that may bug your usb?

----------

## cruzki123

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *cruzki123 wrote:*   I am almost 99.9999% sure that this is a kernel configuration problem. 
> 
> LOL so i had fail twice 
> 
> The link i gave you will show i have suggest a link to the user to fix its issue.
> ...

 

Yeah, in the "other" post it is put a kernel option to set  :Razz:  a little complicate  :Razz:  In any case, it did not work  :Sad: 

----------

## cruzki123

I have finally solve the problem compiling a kernel using as a template the configuration file from the SystemRescueCD's kernel.

Thanks to all for your answers

----------

